# Self Defense Escapes



## giggskadabra (Jan 23, 2016)

hey all just wanted to share a recent video i made, Im New to the forum hope you all enjoy


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 23, 2016)

Nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 23, 2016)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## mber (Jan 23, 2016)

Very solid! I appreciate the multiple camera angles.


----------



## giggskadabra (Jan 24, 2016)

thank you guys!


----------

